
Show HN: Clojure library that generates JavaScript from Clojure pseudocode - sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/disrupjure
======
sdegutis
tl;dr: This is a lightweight alternative to ClojureScript, for the many web
apps who only need a little JS sprinkled here and there, and aren't built as
SPAs. It doesn't need a file structure or to be compiled ahead of time; it's a
function that takes a quoted Clojure expression, and returns a string, which
can be used at runtime if needed.

